# Need to get my car repainted



## vraiblonde

Starting to look like white trash.  I toyed with the idea of getting a new car, but I love my old faithful one and it's set up perfect for my needs.

What's the general cost to paint a 2006 Rav4?  Just a ballpark.  And about how long should I expect it to take?  The front of the hood has some tree sap damage, and there are a few minor dents going on around the body, plus the back bumper dent where I backed into RoseRed's tree one dark night.    It's really not bad and normally I wouldn't worry about fixing those except I know paint guys like a perfect finish, so might as well get 'er done.

I'll most likely take it to PJ when we're back that way in September - they've done work for me before and I can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Starting to look like white trash.  I toyed with the idea of getting a new car, but I love my old faithful one and it's set up perfect for my needs.
> 
> What's the general cost to paint a 2006 Rav4?  Just a ballpark.  And about how long should I expect it to take?  The front of the hood has some tree sap damage, and there are a few minor dents going on around the body, plus the back bumper dent where I backed into RoseRed's tree one dark night.    It's really not bad and normally I wouldn't worry about fixing those except I know paint guys like a perfect finish, so might as well get 'er done.
> 
> I'll most likely take it to PJ when we're back that way in September - they've done work for me before and I can't say enough good things about them.



I'll have you know, that tree is now dying.  Tree killer!


----------



## NextJen




----------



## MR47930

You sure it needs repainted and nothing that an experienced detailer could take care of? You'd be surprised what some good polish and a coat of wax can do. If it's clearly chipping than that's a different story. As for the dents, that just adds character.


----------



## vraiblonde

MR47930 said:


> You sure it needs repainted and nothing that an experienced detailer could take care of? You'd be surprised what some good polish and a coat of wax can do. If it's clearly chipping than that's a different story. As for the dents, that just adds character.



No, it's clearly chipping and down to the metal in tiny little spots.  I want to get it fixed before they become big spots and I have to start wearing a mullet and blue eyeshadow.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> No, it's clearly chipping and down to the metal in tiny little spots.  I want to get it fixed before they become big spots and I have to start wearing a mullet and blue eyeshadow.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 122818



There it is


----------



## Bonehead

PJs is gone Caliber Collision now. The last car I had done 85 Mercedes wagon was 3500 $ I remember the minimum was 3200.


----------



## glhs837

Decent job? 3-4K. Mostly all man-hours. Just masking, not stripping all the moldings and trims takes a lot of time to do right. And that job will show that it was masked and not stripped. 

PJs? Sorry, you evidently didn't get the word, they are gone........ now it's a Caliber Collision. No idea how good or bad they might be.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bonehead said:


> PJs is gone Caliber Collision now. The last car I had done 85 Mercedes wagon was 3500 $ I remember the minimum was 3200.





glhs837 said:


> Decent job? 3-4K. Mostly all man-hours. Just masking, not stripping all the moldings and trims takes a lot of time to do right. And that job will show that it was masked and not stripped.
> 
> PJs? Sorry, you evidently didn't get the word, they are gone........ now it's a Caliber Collision. No idea how good or bad they might be.





Well, then, can anyone recommend a good body shop?


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Well, then, can anyone recommend a good body shop?



Coach Craft on Hollywood Road near McKays.


----------



## GWguy

Just park it on a street in NE Baltimore or DC.  Pretty sure it will get painted.  Might lose a few wheels, but hey, a free paint job?


----------



## GWguy

PJ's, ie Caliber, is the same folks.  PJ himself left to do towing full time, but the crew is the same.

Not sure what "minimum" was being referred to, I got an estimate for a bumper replacement for around $1300.


----------



## glhs837

GWguy said:


> PJ's, ie Caliber, is the same folks.  PJ himself left to do towing full time, but the crew is the same.
> 
> Not sure what "minimum" was being referred to, I got an estimate for a bumper replacement for around $1300.



I think that number applies to a whole vehicle repaint. Assumes masking, not stripping things like trim and badges, no body work needing done, that sort of thing.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

What kind of car? The eventual question is, how good of a job are you willing to pay for? 

If it's an older car that runs awesome, but the car is only worth $5k, do you really want to spend $3k on a paint job? Maaco isn't great, like...at all, but they are cheap. If you;re willing to take some time and do the prep work Maaco pays a baboon (actual monkey, not a racial epitaph) to do, you can get a paint job that looks nice for much cheaper. 

Another option is to look at local trade schools that offer auto body programs. You may be able to drop it off as a learning vehicle and get it painted for cheap. Yes, students will do the work, but it's typically overseen by professionals. Unfortunately, nothing is super close.

Auto body school in Severn:
http://www.catnorth.org/automotive-collision-repairrefinishing/

PG Community College has an auto body course:
https://www.pgcc.edu/Programs_and_C...g_Education_Program_Detail.aspx?id=6442462820

Lincoln Tech offers an auto body program also, but not in MD.
https://info.lincolntech-usa.com/programs/automotive/collision-and-repair-refinishing/


----------



## vraiblonde

Chris0nllyn said:


> What kind of car? The eventual question is, how good of a job are you willing to pay for?
> 
> If it's an older car that runs awesome, but the car is only worth $5k, do you really want to spend $3k on a paint job? Maaco isn't great, like...at all, but they are cheap. If you;re willing to take some time and do the prep work Maaco pays a baboon (actual monkey, not a racial epitaph) to do, you can get a paint job that looks nice for much cheaper.
> 
> Another option is to look at local trade schools that offer auto body programs. You may be able to drop it off as a learning vehicle and get it painted for cheap. Yes, students will do the work, but it's typically overseen by professionals. Unfortunately, nothing is super close.
> 
> Auto body school in Severn:
> http://www.catnorth.org/automotive-collision-repairrefinishing/
> 
> PG Community College has an auto body course:
> https://www.pgcc.edu/Programs_and_C...g_Education_Program_Detail.aspx?id=6442462820
> 
> Lincoln Tech offers an auto body program also, but not in MD.
> https://info.lincolntech-usa.com/programs/automotive/collision-and-repair-refinishing/



What a great idea!  Yes, it's an older car (2006) so spending $3k may not make a lot of sense.

Thanks!


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> What a great idea!  Yes, it's an older car (2006) so spending $3k may not make a lot of sense.
> 
> Thanks!



 I believe the Tech center in St Marys has a body & paint shop, Its attached to the diesel shop.
And if you re going to look into Macco, the often have 50% off sales.


----------



## GWguy

Along those same lines, does the Higher Education school on Airport Rd have an automotive program?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

vraiblonde said:


> What a great idea!  Yes, it's an older car (2006) so spending $3k may not make a lot of sense.
> 
> Thanks!



No problem.



black dog said:


> I believe the Tech center in St Marys has a body & paint shop, Its attached to the diesel shop.
> And if you re going to look into Macco, the often have 50% off sales.



They do, good call.

http://schools.smcps.org/tech/programs/169-automotive-refinishing-repair-3-year-program


----------



## RoseRed

You don't like the roller job?  https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...4DB263A16ECCB58A23C54DB263A16ECCB58&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Ken King

Prep it and go wild.  Make people notice you when you are cruising down the road.  Yeah I know, that ain't a Rav4, but you get the idea.


----------



## dave1959




----------



## GWguy

A blast from the past....


----------



## jazz lady

I used Maaco one time many years ago and got the cheapo paint special.  I got what I paid for and within 6 months the paint was coming off.


----------



## glhs837

Maybe a vinyl wrap?


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> I believe the Tech center in St Marys has a body & paint shop, Its attached to the diesel shop.



Some years ago I bought a Bronco that had been painted by the Tech Center shop. It was a pretty good job..and thick...they sure didn't spare the paint. ;-)


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Some years ago I bought a Bronco that had been painted by the Tech Center shop. It was a pretty good job..and thick...they sure didn't spare the paint. ;-)



 So every kid in the class got to shoot 3 coats at 3 mils thick?


----------



## black dog

glhs837 said:


> Maybe a vinyl wrap?



 I would think that would be a good way to go, let the company pay for the wrap and you get to drive a advertisment for SOMDOnline...


----------



## glhs837

black dog said:


> I would think that would be a good way to go, let the company pay for the wrap and you get to drive a advertisment for SOMDOnline...



Good idea, although you can get straight wraps in normal colors these days too if she doesnt want to use the personal hooptie to pimp the business.


----------



## GWguy

glhs837 said:


> Good idea, although you can get straight wraps in normal colors these days too if she doesnt want to use the personal hooptie to pimp the business.



It would go well with her already existing custom tags for the business.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> So every kid in the class got to shoot 3 coats at 3 mils thick?



Almost looked that way...LOL. But it showed good.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I know someone who did this to a truck they paid $500 for,  it actually looked pretty decent,  they sold it two years later for $1500.


----------



## vraiblonde

That's hilarious!


----------



## vraiblonde

Yay, I'm excited!  I had my car at Toyota for routine maintenance and a complete physical.  Mechanic says it's good to go and I should get an easy 50,000-75,000 miles more on it.



So that releases me from having to make decisions, although I was kind of into this hot green 2018 Jeep Wrangler I saw at the Jeep place.  Now I need to figure out some cosmetic fixes...


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Yay, I'm excited!  I had my car at Toyota for routine maintenance and a complete physical.  Mechanic says it's good to go and I should get an easy 50,000-75,000 miles more on it.
> 
> 
> 
> So that releases me from having to make decisions, although I was kind of into this hot green 2018 Jeep Wrangler I saw at the Jeep place.  Now I need to figure out some cosmetic fixes...



  They are some tough vehicles, that's for sure. I'm loving the crazy-cold AC blasting out of the vents in my ancient '91 Toyota pickup the last few weeks.  Can't kill these.


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> They are some tough vehicles, that's for sure. I'm loving the crazy-cold AC blasting out of the vents in my ancient '91 Toyota pickup the last few weeks.  Can't kill these.



I'm working on addressing the scritchies and what have you that make me look like Fred Sanford.  It's not horrible, but it's bad enough that I don't like it.


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> I'm working on addressing the scritchies and what have you that make me look like Fred Sanford.  It's not horrible, but it's bad enough that I don't like it.



Maybe all it needs it a good compounding and buffing.


----------



## stgislander

The nearest Earl Scheib is in Newport News.


----------



## DannyMotorcycle

Where are we on this? a buddy bought a 2 tone ex cop car and they primered the roof..  I remember a while back a buddy telling me some cab companies would paint a car for $300. 

oh i also know a guy who roller painted a pickup.. it didn't look too bad.  I actually bought the truck from him and sold it it for more money later also.


----------



## vraiblonde

I sanded down the bad spots and filled them in with touch up paint.  From two feet away it looks great, up close not so much.  I hate to spend thousand$ on a paint job for a car that's 12 years old and I'm still considering getting rid of.  The car as is is worth about $2000 and painting it isn't going to increase that.

For anyone who cares, you can get touch up pens that match your original paint.  On the inside of your door you'll see the paint number, or google the name of your color (mine is Toyota Barcelona Red) with Y/M/M and you'll find it.  If that particular paint isn't at the auto parts store, you'll find it on Amazon.


----------

